
Star Wars is not a Rebellion (2018) - Tomte
https://medium.com/@thegrugq/star-wars-is-not-a-rebellion-8520148d1017
======
apo
> That is not a sustainable Vision because it is defined in negative terms
> rather than positive sentiment, and it doesn’t provide a reason to remain in
> the Rebel Alliance after the Empire is defeated.

This is also the main problem with today's Democratic Party.

